# Stapler for hardware cloth- not frames or boxes, etc



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

i use a Milwaukee M12 stapler. You can adjust depth of staple it works really well for me.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Thanks. I should have mentioned that I would like to stick with air.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

I use the same stapler I use for my boxes. I switch to 1/2" staples and adjust the depth stop. I haven't had any trouble with 1/2" staples and Advantech.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Maybe I need to upgrade my crown stapler. It doesn't have any adjustments.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Lower the air pressure?


----------



## SS Auck (May 8, 2015)

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/tools/fastening-tools/staplers/2808871?x429=true&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIiJLH4-Gf6AIVENbACh1T5QBnEAQYASABEgIB4_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


This is the exact model.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Lower the air pressure?


I've played with air pressure, it hasn't been fruitful.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe try a romex wire stapler,
like the Arrow T72 wire and cable staple gun. Use the T72 staples. Wide crown insulated staples.
I see the electricians using them all the time.
I think Stanley also makes one, others do as well.
Manual less than $100.

There are also pneumatic wide crown staplers, Hitachi makes one but it costs- Hitachi HPT I think, !" crown, 16 gauge. About $250

Correction: Hitachi is now called Metabo.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'll have to look at the T72.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

You could try ceiling tile staples in your T50 stapler.I have not used them in Advantech but find they penetrate hard pine and trim coil better than the standard staples.They don't collapse.
The point is at right angles to the top so the " stick " of staples looks like a saw blade from the side.

https://www.menards.com/main/tools/...ples-1-250-count/50ct24sp/p-1444424350255.htm

Note the"CT" in the model number


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike B1 (May 8, 2013)

What gauge hardware cloth is a pertinent question? For # 8 screening an arrow T-50 will do the job. If you are using something much heavier then hand drive some fence staples or get a commercial gun.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Mike B1 said:


> What gauge hardware cloth is a pertinent question? For # 8 screening an arrow T-50 will do the job. If you are using something much heavier then hand drive some fence staples or get a commercial gun.


It isn't the hardware cloth that is the issue. I've broken a couple of the Arrow staplers, and I'm pretty sure that it has more to do with the underlying material, not necessarily the hardware cloth or flashing on outer covers. 

So I like the T50 staples, but I don't like replacing staplers. Would love to stick with air.


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

You can get a wider crown stapler like one used for upholstery work...shoots the same as the narrow crown you have, but with a wider bite. I bought one off Amazon awhile back for some picture frame/panel work I do for a client and have also used it a couple of times for stapling mesh for _Professor Dr. SWMBO_'s bee equipment. Much better than using a manual fire staple gun!


----------



## Mike B1 (May 8, 2013)

The Arrow T-50 is a pretty rugged stapler designed for the homeowner and contractor alike. If you are breaking them regularly something is not quite right. You do need to match the staple length to the material being stapled and the substrate. It is not designed to secure aluminum to your top covers, and don't expect to drive a 1/2 inch staple into oak or Advantech. The staple will bend, but I don't think the stapler is going to break. I am sorry that I don't have any recommendations for commercial staplers that utilize heavy gauge staples. That seems to be what you need for what you are trying to do.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If air what Jim in pa said. I even use it for when I wire deep frames. Instead of them dam eyelets.


----------



## ALinCarolina (Apr 1, 2017)

I use a Meite upholstery pneumatic staple gun for hardware cloth. I have narrow crown pneumatic staplers for working with wood such as assembling frames but the upholstery stapler is wide crown and a lighter gauge staple. I think you will love it for what you want. I think Amazon carries them but other common stapler companies make upholstery staplers also.


----------

